# Aus Java heraus WinAPI Funktionen benutzen



## Fabian (12. Sep 2005)

Hallo Forum,

leider hat meine Boardsuche keine für mich hilfreichen Treffer ergeben. Ich möchte gerne auf eine WinAPI Funktion zugreifen, um den genauen Status eines Dienstes bzw. Prozesses abzufagen.

Die entsprechende WinAPI Funktion heißt "EnumServicesStatusEx". Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich diese Funktion in einer Java-Klasse benutzbar mache. Damit habe ich leider noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung und auch keine Idee, wie ich das umsetzen könnte.


Danke und Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Mag1c (12. Sep 2005)

Hi,

*J*ava *N*ative *I*nterface heißt das Zauberwort. Solltest du genügend Infos zu finden.
Hab es selbst noch nicht eingesetzt.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## MPW (8. Dez 2005)

Moin,

ich würde auch gerne mal die WinApi benutzen, da sie ja doch recht gute Möglichkeiten zu bieten scheint.

Ich kann allerdings kein C++ und mit JNI wäre's ein bisschen kniffelig,

gibt's da vielleicht schon eine Java-Umsetzung wie JOGL für OpenGL? Also ich meine, hat schonmal jemannd eine JNI-Verbindung programmiert?

Ich hab' mal gegoogelt, aber nix gefundne....


----------



## SnooP (8. Dez 2005)

Du brauchst dazu sog. JNI-Proxys.. ich weiß allerdings nicht, obs da was kostenloses gibt. Damit kannst du dann direkt bestimmte Windows-DLLs laden und deren Funktionen nutzen.


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2005)

http://www.excelsior-usa.com/xfunction.html


----------



## byte (8. Dez 2005)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/native1.1/


Also so wie ich das sehe, braucht man nur einen C++ Compiler zum Erzeugen von DLLs, ein bißchen C(++) Kenntnisse, um sich entsprechende Wrapper mit dem Methodenaufruf aus der WinAPI zu basteln und dann sollte das Ganze laufen.

Habs selbst aber auch noch nicht gemacht. Ich suche zur Zeit ne cl.exe zum Erzeugen der DLLs. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man das kriegt? :roll:


----------



## Murray (9. Dez 2005)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich suche zur Zeit ne cl.exe zum Erzeugen der DLLs. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man das kriegt? :roll:



Bei Microsoft gibt es das komplette Visual C++ 2005 als sog. Express Edition kostenlos. Damit bekommt eine komplette .NET-IDE (die man als Java-Entwickler natürlich keines Blickes würdigt). Mit dabei sind aber auch die klassischen Kommandozeilen-Tools cl.exe etc.

msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/visualc/download/


----------



## byte (9. Dez 2005)

Super! Hab mich blöd gesucht und bin immer nur auf die Standard Visual Studio Version gestoßen. Gleich mal testen ...


----------

